# WWII TMs and FMs



## haraoi Conal (Jul 10, 2010)

I've been collecting various World War II era manuals and documents for some time now. I've started posting them on scribd.com. I've attached a master list of some of the documents I've uploaded to scribd. This list currently includes every FM that I know about. I'll be working on the TMs next. There are hotlinks in the document to the manuals that I have uploaded to scribd. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 10, 2010)

Many thanks!!!


----------



## mudpuppy (Jul 10, 2010)

Thats an impressive list of manuals....Thanks for sharing them!
Derek


----------



## superkeith1872 (Jul 29, 2010)

FYI Guys! I opened up the pdf that had the documents listed and used the links in the pdf document above to take me to the scribd website. When the scribd website opened it locked up my computer and started filling up my memory so fast, I had to use control alt delete to close internet explorer. I have never seen this before and have used scibd website before, maybe it was a fluke but I just wanted to forwarn everyone that my computer freaked out, just in case it happens to someone else, if it does, please reply to this post to let everyone know and we can figure it out. Kudos to the poster as well. Thanks, Keith


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, I kinda had the same poblem as well. Odd....


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 30, 2010)

Yeah it locked up on me as well. I beleive most of them are posted in the sticky portions on this page. Just not named by the TM numbers.

Paul


----------



## haraoi Conal (Sep 15, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> Yeah it locked up on me as well. I beleive most of them are posted in the sticky portions on this page. Just not named by the TM numbers.
> 
> Paul



Sorry guys. I'm not using a windows operating system, I'm using Ubuntu loaded on memory sticks. I used open office to create the spread sheet, and exported it as a PDF. I have not noted the problem with my operating system. I occasionally use the spread sheet to access some of the files I've posted on Scribd. 

Sorry again if I caused anyone trouble. I enjoyed some of the material posted here, and I just wanted to give back.
harry


----------



## superkeith1872 (Oct 11, 2010)

I had the same issue and think this file should be removed. Best case scenario it causes everyone problems, worst case scenario it might be infected, it's just not worth keeping on here. I do appreciate the post though, without posters, there wouldn't be a site!


----------



## ausflyboy (Oct 12, 2010)

I had no probs opening and viewing the site here in oz. I'm using a 4yr old celeron system with 1gb and Win xp.


----------



## Ivan1GFP (Oct 12, 2010)

I have Vista here on a ;laptop. No issues through Adobe Reader.

- Ivan.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, worked that time.


----------



## Bronco (Oct 29, 2010)

Have anything on the DUKW, the Duck?


----------



## geneh (Oct 29, 2010)

Here's one


----------

